# Samwise Gamgee the Saint!



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

SO...

We drove 2 hours through the mountains over some bumpy and winding roads to Seward, Alaska to pick up this little guy. We finally found the one room cabin in the woods, on the side of a mountain where Sam was living with his mother and 12 brothers and sisters. The mother was friendly and calm, but the owner had some friends take her for a walk while we went to see the puppies because she can be quite protective. She is still healing from horrible mastitis that came on during a snowstorm...an entire teat ruptured and she's very sore and on antibiotics. The cabin was a single room, not much bigger than a bedroom and most of it was taken up by the whelping box and a makeshift kennel with the owner living around it. He was a very nice man, but likely not that educated on puppies. He had weaned them on a mixture of rice, barley, and wet kibble of an unknown brand or origin.

The mother's owner had not been completely clear about the age of the pups...it turned out they are just a couple days shy of 6 weeks!!! :doh: He is taking the rest of the litter to be adopted out on Tuesday and these little critters won our hearts so we went ahead with the plan to choose one and bring him home, knowing we have some work to do with socialization, bite inhibition, and such.

None of the puppies were barking but you could see a big difference in personalities among the litter. Sam was the biggest boy and friendly, but very laid back. I noticed that he wasn't afraid to come forward and meet us, unlike a few littermates who hid under a chair as best they could, and he went right for food and ate well. He also seemed to stay out of the middle of most of the puppy piles and roughhousing. The owner said that he is a mellow pup that pretty much only played with the other biggest pup, a female. When you pick him up and cuddle him, he makes the cutest little groans and leans into you.

We are kind of throwing most of our best laid plans out the window for the moment and concentrating on making sure he is eating regularly and doing our best to get him to go potty outside. Beyond that, he is a cuddle bug that never wants to be far from his people. I'm glad we have a vet visit first thing Monday. He has had deworming, but the owner's vet advised against any puppy shots at such a young age, so we're being very cautious. The cats aren't quite sure what to make of him, but have been surprisingly gentle when he's sniffed them. Other than that, he prefers to stick by our sides rather than explore.

Oh...and of course...pictures!!!



Not a dog picture, but this is Sam's birthplace...Seward Alaska.





PUPPIES!!! They looked like little bears and gave both kids plenty of lovin'!






A nap after the long ride home. 





His best picture so far. He has a soft black muzzle like a lab, but with a hint of droopy Saint lips. The rest of him is thick puppy fuzz a tawny color with black tips on his ears and tail. He does remind me of Thud...a lot! The owner said the pups were all born completely black...so who knows what's in store for this little guy!

For now, we're just enjoying the cuddles and making sure he eats something between naps!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

A saint Bernard?

XL dogs need XL care and XL responsibility.
Be prepared to also overcome some XL disappointment like XL destruction on certain items during teething periods etc.

Good luck and enjoy your pup.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

he is adorable! I am so excited for you and your family!

And, while it doesn't fit the lab/saint at all - I bet those ears are going to go up and he's going to continue to lighten (maybe). How sure are they about the father?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

@CptJack - The father isn't completely certain and he seems to look more like the pictures I've seen of GSD/St. Bernard mixes I've seen.

@hueyeats - Thank you for your concern. While this is our first giant, I do have experience with big dogs and we researched extensively before taking this guy on.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> @CptJack - The father isn't completely certain and he seems to look more like the pictures I've seen of GSD/St. Bernard mixes I've seen.
> 
> @hueyeats - Thank you for your concern. While this is our first giant, I do have experience with big dogs and we researched extensively before taking this guy on.


We almost adopted a GSD/pyr mix...
Your pup seems to have feature of GSD.

St Bernard also have pyr bloodlines did you know?
St Bernard was "extinct" for a little while and they brought back the line from pairing pyr and some other dogs.

Pups cute.
And I love giants.

Add: tip
Protect that pup at all cost and establish yourself as pack leader never giving it cause for challenging that leadership. = so it can trust you in totality.
If you like a mellow dog that is.

But, for the working guard dog... disregard that tip.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> @CptJack - The father isn't completely certain and he seems to look more like the pictures I've seen of GSD/St. Bernard mixes I've seen.


Yeah. I could also be projecting my eyeballing Thud onto the little guy, but he looks even more GSD-y than Thud did/does. The more fur Thud gets and more he grows the more sure I am that my pyr guess, based just on size and local common breeds was right. Kind of similar, there, all around (IF I am right, which - who knows). Either way, Thud is the sweetest puppy EVER. No behavioral problems, super biddable, mellow, easy going, loving dog. Easily the easiest temperament in my bunch. Which would actually fit the mix guess, too. 

But I digress.

Have I mentioned I'm all excited for you and looking forward to watching this guy grow up in pictures? Because I SO totally am.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think I've ever been so smitten with a pup before.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> I don't think I've ever been so smitten with a pup before.


Pup of destiny, indeed!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Pyr has a longer snout / muzzle though... at least even the pics I saw of the GSD/pyr mix puppy is.
More giant guineapiggy like....

Your pup have a shorter muzzle... St Bernard has that shorter muzzle... almost pug like but longer muzzle than pugs...
Still what a cutie... I would be smitten too...
Melts you just like butter like I would say.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is too adorable! I can't wait to see pictures as he grows up! Also, I am so jealous that you live in Alaska. I want to go there. So. Bad.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Another picture of the unbearable cuteness, dreaming of chasing something on the couch.







[/URL][/IMG]

I think my favorite thing, so far, are the noises he makes. He makes little grunts when you pick him up, when he's dreaming, or just randomly. It's too cute to handle!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got off work! OH happiness itself (is a warm puppy someone once said)-- He is Beautiful, just a LOVE! Congratulations! Cant wait to hear about the ongoing adventures!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is too much! 

What on earth was that owner thinking, one room house and puppies?

Hueyeats: please search "dominance theory debunked". Thank you.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulation! He's adorable! Be sure to post periodic updates on him. Can't wait to see how he'll grow up.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Really cute puppy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is adorable!  Congratulations! Looking forward to watching him grow for sure!

The pups all seemed to look alike in your photo ... reminds me of a cross of two purebreds? St Bernard and GSD.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What breed was the mother? The pup does look like a German Shepherd cross and they do change color a lot. Really cute puppy, have fun.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

He is such a cute puppy.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We got to meet Mom and she was a St. Bernard. The owner suspected the neighbor's black lab as the father and the pups were born mostly black.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

hueyeats said:


> XL dogs need XL care and XL responsibility.
> Be prepared to also overcome some XL disappointment like XL destruction on certain items during teething periods etc.


And to add to this... prepare yourself for some serious *XL *loving from that cute pup!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> He is too much!
> 
> What on earth was that owner thinking, one room house and puppies?
> 
> Hueyeats: please search "dominance theory debunked". Thank you.


While I may agree with some of your theories on training, I still deeply believe that as responsible owner you will have to be a strong enough owner for certain aggressive puppies of certain breeds. Dominance or not, dog always will challenge their owners to some degree one way or another. Even the most obedience of dogs will "question" authority..
Unless of course it has a human programmed cyborg brain and such.

To totally disregard historical find and debunking anything is not going to convince me any humans can know all dog in totality.
Sorry but again only God can do so.
I am never a blind believer to anyone humans... and truly. Not even the best of trainers can have a knowledge and communication sometimes of a great owner and great dog. Why? Simple answer of... even dog trainer ask questions of that dog to be trained, as would a good doctor... to teach his patients to listen to his/her own body (aches & pain , where).. else who else would know what is wrong.
All about the story behind... not "I know it all and every thing applies".

So I always take any info with a grain of salt.
But I sure can share what works with Roman though...
For he suit me & my family's style to a tee... thus a good dog without complain so far.
And he is supposed to be in his teenage years?
No problem.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Please don't derail my puppy thread, or I shall be forced to unleash the attack dog of cuteness upon you, which is now happily curled up over my husband's lap as he works. You'd hate to have him lose his cozy spot, wouldn't you?

As for training methods for Sam, we are using positive reinforcement training, as recommended by most giant breed breeders I've talked to. You use what works best for you.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Sure thing. Back to cuteness.

I don't believe in physically punishing my dog either but just believe in strong leadership that is all.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is absolutely the most adorable little(ish) thing! Congrats on adopting him.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

SO CUTE! AWWWWW. I look forward to lots of photos.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

More pictures! He's more playful today, eating better, and doing all the things you expect a puppy to do.  His favorite toy is a stuffed raccoon and he is quickly proving we will be safe from all pesky raccoon invasions!








[/URL][/IMG]
Well, as long as they are small, stuffed, flat raccoons!







[/URL][/IMG]
This is him, all worn out after a long day of cruising the dogforums.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh god, the cuteness is spreading. Everyone on the forum is finding their own Thud! I want a Thud  but I suppose we can all settle for pictures of Sam. 

P.S. huey, I know someone mentioned it on another thread, but the way you word some of your posts leads to you being misunderstood at times.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is so cute! Just look at the size of those feet!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I just saw this thread and pics. What an adorable little chubster! That face is heart-stealing!
Giant breeds and GSD's are my favorites. (I own 5 GD's & 2 GSD's)

Congratulations on your new addition. You have to post pics often.
BTW, I love the name.


----------

